# Looking for a Company that does tranfers on black



## Sagesse (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm desperately looking for a company that makes heat transfers in large amounts, so that I don't have to print out all these transfers. Some of the transfers will have photographs of people so I need a company that will do a good job. I've looked online everywhere, but I haven't been able to find a company that does just heat transfers. 

I'm also looking for the best place to buy black t-shirts for females, relaxed and the tight-fit ones. 

What's the best way to go?

Thank you.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Welcome to the T-Shirt Forums.



> I'm also looking for the best place to buy black t-shirts for females, relaxed and the tight-fit ones.


Just about any wholesale t-shirt company should be able to sell you those. SanMar.com, blankshirts.com, trendyblanks.com, alphashirt.com, etc. Also alternativeapparel.com has a nice selection of fashionable blank t-shirts for females.



> I'm desperately looking for a company that makes heat transfers in large amounts, so that I don't have to print out all these transfers. Some of the transfers will have photographs of people so I need a company that will do a good job. I've looked online everywhere, but I haven't been able to find a company that does just heat transfers.


You can try www.boo-zwearhouse.com. They do custom heat transfer printing of all types.


----------



## Sagesse (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi! I went on the website and they DO NOT do custom heat transfers for 
dark (I want to ONLY do BLACK!) T-SHIRTS!!
And....it is NOT easy to find companies who do this....just reading others' 
email show this!
Can someone just give me the nameS of websites that so custom heat transfers???


----------



## diane143 (Nov 17, 2006)

I got all of these off posts here:

http://www.first-edition.com
http://www.howardsportswear.net
Semoimprints
http://www.dowlinggrahpics.com
http://www.versatranz.com
http://www.silvermountaingraphics.com
http://www.transferexpress.com
spot98.net
Barber & Company www.barberandcompany.com 800-448-3061 ALL
Best Friends www.bestfriendspets.net 530-378-1528 Animal
Boo-z www.boo-z.com 800-552-4439 All
www.howardsportswear.net - 866-695-8195
Universal Transfers - 888-599-6227
www.1ststreet.com - 800-530-5909
* Dowling Graphics www.dowlinggraphics.com 800-749-6933
* First Edition www.first-edition.com 800-872-6760
* Silver Mountain Graphics www.silvermountaingraphics.com 502-363-1904
* Barber & Company www.barberandcompany.com 800-448-3061
* Best Friends www.bestfriendspets.net 530-378-1528
* Boo-z www.boo-z.com 800-552-4439
* EZ-Transfers www.ez-transfers.com 800-835-0606
* Global Impressions www.globalimp.com 800-310-0899
* Impulse Wear www.impulsewear.com 800-255-1280
* The Wildside www.thewildside.com 800-421-3130
* Transfer Express www.txpress.com 800-622-2280
* AET Transfers www.aetcorp.com 888-238-2677
* ACE Transfers www.acetransco.com 800-525-3126
* ZBSL Designs www.zbsl.com 800-659-0939
* Graphxetc www.graphxetc.com
* X-it www.xitonline.com 800-798-7981
* Versatrans www.versatranz.com 734-414-7604
* Transfer Express www.transferexpress.com 800-622-2280
* Semo Imprints www.semoimprints.com 800-728-1554
EZ-Transfers http://www.ez-transfers.com/ Flock

Global Impressions www.globalimp.com 800-310-0899 All

Impulse Wear www.impulsewear.com 800-255-1280 S / PP

The Wildside www.thewildside.com 800-421-3130 A

Transfer Express www.txpress.com 800-622-2280 C

AET Transfers www.aetcorp.com 888-238-2677 CD

ACE Transfers www.acetransco.com 800-525-3126 CSP

ZBSL Designs www.zbsl.com 800-659-0939 M&CH

Dowling Graphics www.dowlinggraphics.com 800-749-6933 C

First Edition 800-872-6760 C

Graphxetc http://www.graphxetc.com/

X-it www.xitonline.com 800-798-7981 All


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I went on the website and they DO NOT do custom heat transfers for
> dark (I want to ONLY do BLACK!) T-SHIRTS!!


Yes, they do heat transfers for black t-shirts. The link is here:
http://www.boo-zwearhouse.com/catalog/product.php?productid=16738&cat=358&page=1

Here's the part where it says for dark shirts:



> For Dark Color Shirts Size 12" x 12"
> 13.5" x 15" add .50 per per sheet
> 
> (Screen Printed Ink Transfers - Light Ink Colors for Dark Shirts)
> ...


You can also try contacting the various companies in Diane's post above if that's not exactly what you're looking for.



> And....it is NOT easy to find companies who do this....just reading others' email show this!


I'm just trying to help you and answer your question  I actually said it would be pretty easy to find a wholesale supplier for black women's t-shirts.



Rodney said:


> Just about any wholesale t-shirt company should be able to sell you those. SanMar.com, blankshirts.com, trendyblanks.com, alphashirt.com, etc. Also alternativeapparel.com has a nice selection of fashionable blank t-shirts for females


----------



## Sagesse (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: Looking for a Company that makes CUSTOM tranfers on black*

Hi! 
I am still tryin got find a company that does CUSTOM heat transfers for an actor's color headshot (photograph) . The colors of the clothing and background (trees) are dark except for his skin. This would probably be about 5 colors. I need to keep the integrity of the colors!

All the companies you sent me do NOT seem to do tranfers for:
-5 colors
FEW of them do transfers for BLACK T-shirts etc.

HAS A N Y B O D Y out there in this forum HAD!!! s u c c e s s ful FIRST HAND experience WITH:

HEAT PRESS TRANSFERS:
1) a company that does CUSTOM heat transfers?? for White ?

Moderately Priced PRESSES:
2) for a novice do the cheaper presses ($300-$500) work well enough 
for the T-shirts to be truly professional looking and ready to sell?

3) What are the names of the these presses? Where can I buy one?

BEST printers???
4) Those of you with EXPERIENCE using injet printers... what brand printer would you recommend? REMEMBER! I want this for color photographs of
actors' headshots!

Today I tried a "Staples" BLACK t-shirt transfer on a black T-shirt and 
it came out pretty good. A little stiff where the transfer is. They ONLY come in sheets of 8 1/2 x 11 - 5 sheets = $16) 

My problem is NOT JUST the transfers but also my Epson Stylus Photo R200
which does print out CONSISTENTly good transfers....it has enough ink etc...
the colors are just not consistent???

I know, I know....I'm need a lot a of advice...NOT just because I'm a girl!  It's just that there are soooooo many different stories about WHAT transfer paper to buy etc. ....I NEED people who have "learned the ropes" first hand to help me!
 
Thanks! I really appreciate anyone taking time to help me!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Looking for a Company that makes CUSTOM tranfers on black*



Sagesse said:


> Hi!
> 
> I know, I know....I'm need a lot a of advice...NOT just because I'm a girl!  It's just that there are soooooo many different stories about WHAT transfer paper to buy etc. ....I NEED people who have "learned the ropes" first hand to help me!
> 
> Thanks! I really appreciate anyone taking time to help me!


hi there,

5 color plastisol transfers can be made. You can also make 4-clr process transfers for multi-color designs. These are screen printed type transfers, for printing on all fabric colors, no trimming around the design, high quality. 

Not cheap because you need 5 colors, the more colors the more expensive it gets. 

Is this what you are looking for ? sorry, i dont understand exactly what you need relating to your transfer questions. I work for Spot98.COM, we are booked up till after x-mas, perhaps try some of the others from Dianes list.

Feel free to ask or clarify, there are brilliant peeps on the board.

Nothing wrong with being a Girl though.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

First off, let me say that many of your questions may have been answered in past discussions in the forum which can be found in a forum search.

Many of the discussions have members posting first hand experience with the various transfer papers and presses. 

If you don't get all the answers you want in this topic, you may want to try splitting up your various questions into separate threads so they each get the attention they deserve 




> HAS A N Y B O D Y out there in this forum HAD!!! s u c c e s s ful FIRST HAND experience WITH:
> 
> HEAT PRESS TRANSFERS:
> 1) a company that does CUSTOM heat transfers?? for White ?


Yes, many past topics have discussed good experience with many of the companies in the list posted above. 




> Moderately Priced PRESSES:
> 2) for a novice do the cheaper presses ($300-$500) work well enough
> for the T-shirts to be truly professional looking and ready to sell?


Usually, NEW presses in that range aren't large enough to be fully useful, but you can sometimes find used pressses on ebay/craigslist that can do the job.




> 3) What are the names of the these presses? Where can I buy one?


Which Heat Press Brand to Choose:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=5872

Start up heat press equipment:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=5475

You can buy used presses on eBay/craigslist, or maybe even by calling local screen printers to see if they have any used equipment for sale.

You can find new presses for by many of the companies listed on this page:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_sponsoroffers.htm




> BEST printers???
> 4) Those of you with EXPERIENCE using injet printers... what brand printer would you recommend? REMEMBER! I want this for color photographs of
> actors' headshots!


Epson printers are usually recommended the most because of their durabrite inks. C88 and 1280 seem to be most commonly recommended: 

Which epson printer:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4605



> Today I tried a "Staples" BLACK t-shirt transfer on a black T-shirt and
> it came out pretty good. A little stiff where the transfer is. They ONLY come in sheets of 8 1/2 x 11 - 5 sheets = $16)


You can get black t-shirt transfer paper at coastalbusiness.com (blue grid)





> I know, I know....I'm need a lot a of advice...NOT just because I'm a girl! It's just that there are soooooo many different stories about WHAT transfer paper to buy etc. ....I NEED people who have "learned the ropes" first hand to help me!


Lots of information is based on opinion, however by reading through the past topics in this forum you can get opinions from people who have "been there and done that". 

For example, check out posts by badalou for some really helpful first hand advice on heat pressing.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

The confusion here is, as far as I can tell, that you seem to be looking for opaque transfer paper prints, whereas the forum members are assuming you mean plastisol transfers. This is an easy assumption to make since plastisol transfers do work very well on dark shirts and people very rarely outsource heat transfer paper (since it's generally easier and cheaper to print yourself).

The differences between the two: opaque transfers will let you do small runs of shirts with any number of colors on the transfer. The downside is that the quality is fairly poor; they tend to have a 'rubbery' feel to them which most people don't like, and are also more likely to peel/crack sooner than other methods. In addition, any 'whitespace' in the design needs to be cut out completely or it will show up on the shirt.

Plastisol transfers, on the other hand, are higher quality prints. They offer screen-printed quality with more flexibility. The downside is that you need to order several transfers at a time to make it worthwhile, and it will cost more the more colors you use.


If you really want to outsource the printing of opaque transfers, you might try posting a service request on the forums here (after you have 15 posts); someone would probably be willing to print transfers off and ship them to you. You will probably find it cheaper to buy a printer and print them yourself if you're going to be very many, though.


----------

